# Favourite tank?



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

Whats your fav tank after taking into account pts cost, transport capability and weapons? I like the hammerhead, 160 pts for the best gun in the game!(in my opinion) and a skimmer no less!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Leman Russ Vanquisher comes first all the time for me, even before the baneblade, now that IS the most powerful gun in the game, 96" with 8+2d6 pen....yes please


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I used to say Whirlwind to this question when it popped up, but now i found this monster.......
Imperial Guard Medusa, indirect 36" range Demolisher Cannon, just _'OUCH!!!'_

Medusa Forgeworld link.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Viscount Vash said:


> I used to say Whirlwind to this question when it popped up, but now i found this monster.......
> Imperial Guard Medusa, indirect 36" range Demolisher Cannon, just _'OUCH!!!'_
> 
> Medusa Forgeworld link.


its direct only unfortunately, no indirect ability at all


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

falcon
i like it look of it, and it is very accessible and flexible
my combination: bright lance (tanks) shruiken cannon (troops)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Favourite Tank? - hmm Destroyer Tank Hunter or its big brother the Shadowsword. I don't give a shit about the rules, point cost etc the idea of the thing is just so dam cool!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> its direct only unfortunately, no indirect ability at all



Imperial Armour Volume One states that the Medusa has indirect fire with no minimum range, hence the fact i no longer bother with Basilisks.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Predator Annihilator. Both sponson choices are good but I favour Lascannons.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

fire prism.

I play eldar, and it's the only tank in our arsenal that CAN hit the side of a barn.
Two of them are even better. Twin linked S6 Ap3 pie plate, gotta love it.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Falcons. I field two of them and they always end up playing a major role in the game.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Baal Predator, don't have one but i would sure like one, its anti personnel fire is incredible and its BS 4 so the majority of its shots are going to hit unlike the guard tanks.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Viscount Vash said:


> Imperial Armour Volume One states that the Medusa has indirect fire with no minimum range, hence the fact i no longer bother with Basilisks.


I'm looking at it right now, nowhere does it state indirect fire
rng:- str:- ap:- special: ordnance 1/blast (can't write out the whole thing, but it would be at the end, and its not)
even the fluff says its a direct fire weapon


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Indirect weapons are defined at the front actually - e.g. Range G12-48" for a Whirlwind, G36-120" for a Basilisk, G48" for a Mortar, G24" for a D-Cannon, etc.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Asmodai said:


> Indirect weapons are defined at the front actually - e.g. Range G12-48" for a Whirlwind, G36-120" for a Basilisk, G48" for a Mortar, G24" for a D-Cannon, etc.


well theres no G either, its just 36"


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Land raider crusader. Assault ramp, and a whole lot of shots.

and the Humble Vindicator of course, I loved it even before the new models, now I love it more.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I still say the Monolith has the advantage over it all. It transports troops, and can do any Necron unit, not just a single unit assigned to it. It can deepstrike. It can take out a horde of Guardsmen or an elite unit of Terminators with its varied weapons. It's a skimmer, and it laughs at special weapon modifiers against armour. Really, at its points cost, it's a steal.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

except that you forgot that the monolith doesn't count because its made of premium aged goulda.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

I have to say the Vanquisher. LOOOOOOOOOONG range, and 2D6+8 pen for AT rounds. As a tank ace, you gotta love it


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

Deamon hunter Land raider. Hurricane bolters with psycannon bolts


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hurricane Bolters cannot be upgraded to Psycannon Bolts... for vehicles only heavy bolters and storm bolters may be upgraded.. sorry..  The troop version of Psycannon bolts DOES affect regular bolters tho..

My choice for favorite vehicle... hurmm thats a toughy.. Predators just because I think they look awesome.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Shadowsword. All hail the Destroyer special rule!

-Dirge


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Landspeedeer tornado--lots of them. especially since all mine somehow get shot down by the end of turn 3. never seen so many glances with a result of 5 or 6. I am cursed.

P.S. rending is tooo sweet.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going to plump for the Predator Annihilator. Anti tank, anti horde, cheap and looks pretty dam nice too.


----------



## The General (Nov 7, 2007)

From my own army, I'd say Pred Annihilator w/ heavy bolter sponsons, for the always move and fire-yness.
But the best tank in the game is probably a split between holo field falcons and necron monoliths.
All IMHO


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Hell hound just because i like burning, points be darned.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

MK1 Land Raider...of course.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Morgal said:


> Hell hound just because i like burning, points be darned.


The Hellhound is my favorite tank as well. It is perhaps the best anti-infantry tank in te game and it only costs 115pts. The inferno cannon on it is great.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

chimera

100 points for 9 shots str 4 or above, and av 12, better value than a speeder imo.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> chimera
> 
> 100 points for 9 shots str 4 or above, and av 12, better value than a speeder imo.


Not to mention they can move through water, carry troops, and don't take up a slot in the force organization chart.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Bane blade in normal 40k but in DoW lanraider lol=D


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Infact the new land raider terminus pattern which is just overkill lol


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

i gotta say, i am a fan of my Hammerhead. 72" of pure destruction. that monolith so many people get scared of....first time i played one, turn one, blew it to hell and the ensuing explosion took out the Necron Lord with Rez orb. made my day.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

In terms of my army (Imperial Guard), the basilisk is my favorite - it tends not to attract the same level of fire as a Leman Russ, which i always think is pretty important. Even one more turn with long range weaponry in action can make a lot of difference. I haven't seen or played with any Forge World tanks though, so I'm going purely on standard GW releases. 

Overall, I'd probably say my favorite tank is the hammerhead. It is a truly terrifying piece of machinery.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

In the sense of the metagame, I think the best armored vehicle for the game is the Hammerhead. It's highly mobile, it's got an impressive array of weapons, and it's got better armor than some conventional Imperial armoured vehicles designed for a similar purpose.

That being said, my favorite tank in terms of overall aesthetics and the like is the Predator. It's got a sleek look without losing the "tank" appearance. It has minimal crew requirements, and it can burn anything from conventional fuel to grass clippings in that engine that so many Imperial STC vehicles have. And in game terms, it's not a bad buy. The Destructor isn't terribly useful against models that have power armour or the equivalent, but against anything else, it'll cut a pretty swathe. For the low cost of 100 points, or less in the Angels codecies, it's really a steal.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

If you're using the defininition of tank as anything with an armor value, I'd say a GK Dreadnought, loaded out with a heavy bolter, psycannon bolts, and a DCCW. (And the ususal vehicle upgrades) It just kills things. 

If you're talking tank tanks, than I'd have to go with a Predator Annihilator w/ lascannon sponsons.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Honestly, the tanks the Imperial Guard have access to in Imperial Armour are absolutley amazing. The Manticore in fantastic, basically shooting indirect Demolisher round missiles, the Hydra is sweet, and the Exterminator is one of the best Anti-Infantry Tanks around, Even better than the Predator.

Vanquishers look totally awesome, and they are very easy to convert from a standard Russ turret. The Demolisher is brutal and dishes out punishment at both long range and close range.


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Even though it has paper armor I still love my Ravagers. 3 disintigrators and night shields, all on a fast skimmer.


----------



## Wolfbyte2586 (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks-wise my favorite tank has got to be the Vanquisher. That barrel is HUGE! Rules-wise the sheer amount of Dakka coming out of the Exterminator takes the cake (AC, 3 Heavy bolters, Pintle Heavy Stubber FTW!). Overall though my favorite is the new Macharius "Vulcanian" with the Vulcan mega-bolters on the turret! The Vanquisher Macharius is a VERY close second.


----------



## MoopMoop (Nov 13, 2007)

Rhino. Not because it's super-cheese-destruction-machine-of-ultimate-doom , but because it's so frigging versatile, both gamewise, fluffwise and modelling wise. A Rhino, some extra parts, and a bunch of magnets can make you two kinds of razorbacks, four kinds of predators and two kinds of whirlwhinds. Now, if that isnt flexibility i don't know what is.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

MoopMoop said:


> Rhino. Not because it's super-cheese-destruction-machine-of-ultimate-doom , but because it's so frigging versatile, both gamewise, fluffwise and modelling wise. A Rhino, some extra parts, and a bunch of magnets can make you two kinds of razorbacks, four kinds of predators and two kinds of whirlwhinds. Now, if that isnt flexibility i don't know what is.


I recall one game my sole Rhino was parked on top of a hill and each turn firing its Storm Bolter and the casualties it was piling up were shocking. 2 Marines one turn, a Terminator the next, that sort of thing. My opponent ignored it for 3 turns and then was OMG die! Hysterical.

In other games a Rhino will survive insane amount of anti-tank weaponry.

And to think, Chaos now get them for just 35 points, and that's with Smoke Launchers and Searchlight!


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks wise, I'm a big fan of the Leman Russ tank. It just looks solid and rugged as hell. From a gaming standpoint, it has to be the Hammerhead. It's extremely versatile and powerful, and fast to boot. Plus, what isn't to like about a 6 foot ranged everything killer?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats a tuffy. I'll have to say my faveorite tank is Terminus ultra so many lascannons :grin::biggrin:k::victory::fuck:


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Exterminators, to be honest. They aren't the strongest but that can sure as hell lay waste to light armor and foot troops. Second to that, I'm going with the Hellhound. Brilliant tank and the most fun to use in a game, period.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

OH I almost forgot about the Land raider Prometheus, awesome tank, especially against hordes


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

i like the razorback for some reason, not many ppl do, but the simplicity seems to look cool and i actually use them and it works.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd go with the humble Chimera, mine usually have AC turrets (not a fan of the Multi-laser turret) and hull Hvy Bolter. I even built a large piece of lake terrain to make use of the Amphibious rule they have :grin:

Second place would be my lovely Griffon with Infernus Shells. Hmm, I love the smell of promethium in the morning.


----------



## martin4696 (Oct 30, 2007)

old rules hellhound =) 

but know its got to be the trusty monilith 235 for a deepstriking death to the enermy that riducasly hard to kill.that also makes the rest if the alot harder to kill also

martin


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

My current favorite is the Tau Piranha.


----------



## MoopMoop (Nov 13, 2007)

TauFireACoz said:


> My current favorite is the Tau Piranha.


Not really a tank, is it?

On a side note the gorgon troop carriers from FW are very, very cool.


----------



## we'll_be_back (Nov 16, 2007)

I love the look of the lemon russ, it's the greatest and the hell hound's cool as well, apart from the fact these are reall ythe only tanks I remember. I also love any Ork tank, they so stupid it amuses me


----------



## Hicks (Nov 20, 2007)

Well my main workhorse of course, the mighty Leman Russ Demolisher. There's a tank who isn't afraid to get stuck in and it packs a solid punch.


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

For me it has to be the Macharius Battle Tank with Vulcan Megabolter - A titan weapon on a tank that only costs £85!


----------



## Orcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Id have to say the Land Raider, especially the Crusader variant. 8 LC equipped termies and lots of antitroop power, gotta love it! I foundness for the Predator, especially now with the Assassin squadron Apoc datasheet.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Baneblades of any description as they are just coolness in a can.


----------



## Orcus (Nov 25, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Baneblades of any description as they are just coolness in a can.


I prefer the Stormblade, I think it looks the coolest. What do you think of the Plaugereaper?


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Leman Russ Vanquisher variant for me as a main tank of the line.

But transports wise, land raider Crusader (your little mobile fortress with soooo much fire power, and yes 14 AV all round ain't wasted, because she will draw fire.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

LRC(good model tons of guns) or Whirlwind. i own both and they're my favs.


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

whirlwind in my book really isnt all that great, ive used mine three times and every time ive been really disappointed it doesnt have the range and also it doesnt pack much of a punch, when compared to things like the demolisher or the the earthshaker


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

The Whirlwind is almost exactly the same as the Griffon, and the Griffon is one of the best tanks the IG cam bring to the table. Not to mention, the Whirlwind's Castellan Mines are super cool. I wish the IG had that option.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

The Rhino. 
I'm just pragmatic.


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

Baneblade just because it is very tank-looking in a sort of semi-WWII way and I love tanks. I have to admit though that an Annihilator Russ done the way I do my own tanks is *very* attractive.

Sister Sin


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Razorbacks, just to cool. mobile gun platform and troop transport and cover. not bad.


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

the Leman Russ my fav all around tank point and power wise


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Monolith

more of a role playing vehicle. shoot,teleport and deep strike options. Tough to destroy. shaken,stunned and armament destroyed results are non-effective against it. Immobilized result sometimes not a factor either.
Have 3 now. Apoc here I come.


----------



## Orcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I really like the Rhino template. You have the Pred, Rhino, Razorback, Vindy, and Whirlwind, not to mention Exocist and others all based on the same design. Gotta love that, plus most are pretty cheap in points. Like Stalin said, "Quantity has a quality all its own"!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

shooty factor, the malcador. 2 lascannons, 4 HBs and a demolisher cannon. prety awesome if you ask me

awesomeness factor is the leman russ vanquisher, its got an awesome length of barrel

but what really takes the cake is the bombard. its a freakin huge cannon mounted on a leman russ body with a fully detailed interior and opening breech :biggrin:


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

don't really like any of the none tracked tanks, leman russ conqueror or the shadowsword are the best looking tanks imo


----------



## Darkangeldentist (Oct 31, 2007)

My Favourite tank is the standard Land Raider.

Love the model and even though it costs a lot I tend to do well with them.


----------

